# wheres the next akff trip for SE QLD??



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

any ideas on where the next akff trip for the SE QLDers will be?,


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

That sounds like a plan to me Benny


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

If its going to be an over-nighter, some time in January might be better now that the silly season is fast approaching. Only problem at that time is school holidays and people everywhere.


----------



## Fishpod (Oct 11, 2006)

Great idea Ben, i'm sure there are enough of us to make a great trip/ weekend, happen soon. Agree with above re silly season. When the NSW boys were "voting" for the best spot and time for a get together i thought hey what about SE Qld ??? ( no offence guys - just jealous thats all ) We may have to organise something next year ( shudder ...... what the year gone already??? ) but I think the response would be good and a good spot with plenty of notice may be necessary. I vote for Boreen Pt on the Australia Day long weekend ( its on a friday next year) . Mate it will be here before we know it!!. Huge lake for padelling /pedalling, freshwater bass one way, estuary the other ( flatties etc ) and offshore stuff out the front only a short drive away. What say you Queenslanders????


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ben we were chatting at Cressbrook last weekend and I proposed a weekend trip to Poona in about March and it was agreed to give that a run.

But no firm date will be proposed until the new year


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Anywhere north of Brisbane works for me. 

Poona would be excellent. :twisted:  :lol:


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

sounds good,

where abouts is Poona and what sorts of fish are on the cards there?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishing Man said:


> sounds good,
> 
> where abouts is Poona and what sorts of fish are on the cards there?


Ben read this http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4332


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I reckon Poona is a winner, on the sandy straights, so species would range from whiting, bream, jacks and flatties in the creek to macs, tuna, barra (if you're lucky) and trevally out in the passage.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

i think the Golden Trevally would be a good target up there on the flats,


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Fishmatics and I have talked about a weekend trip over on Moreton Island. Plenty of sheltered bay fishing, or nick across the other side for some offshore work around Cape Moreton.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Ben,

Poona is about half way along the western side of the Great Sandy Straights. (About 2 & a half hours drive north from Brisnane.)

ya turn off at Gympie on the Tin Can Bay road and then turn off on the Maryborough Road.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Is Poona anywhere near Lenthalls Dam?

Maybe swing over there for some barra action. 

Cheers


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

I agree, Poona is the goer. You should be able to catch a wide variety of fish up there. Can't wait for that one.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

mac_fish said:


> Is Poona anywhere near Lenthalls Dam?
> 
> Maybe swing over there for some barra action.
> 
> Cheers


Sel, Poona is about 20 - 30 mins from maryborough, so not a long drive to Lenthals, I'd be keen to go up there for a look too.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Lenthall's is about an hour away from Poona


----------



## imagineer (Jul 13, 2006)

Count me in if I may.

We talking after Christmas or before?

Cheers
Neil


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Anyone seen maps of the new Green zone or whatever it's called? I've heard a lot of the Sandy Straits area will be closed.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day JD,

As I understand it, the place closed that will mostly affect fishermen is the area around Little Woody island. A long way from Poona.  There are other areas and restrictions but lttle that will affect us.

Even Marine Parks are having some difficulties defining exactly where the boundaries are. :shock:


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

meoldchina said:


> Dodge said:
> 
> 
> > yaker said:
> ...


Just to keep the whole quote thing going....I can make it if its late Jan/early Feb. Would love to be there.
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

Jake said:


> meoldchina said:
> 
> 
> > Dodge said:
> ...


Quote, what quote? 

Sounds like a 3 day weekend kind of trip from here, I'd be keen but am starting a new job in January and wont be able to get any time off.

Miss out again by the looks of it


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Dallas said:


> Jake said:
> 
> 
> > meoldchina said:
> ...


Yeah Dallas, I'll probably miss out too....not to worry I just had 10 days yak fishing in SE Qld!


----------

